# Fading dash and door panels....



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone know how to fix this? I use armor all whipes atleast 2-3 times a month but the fading seems to get worse and worse. Probably doesn't help that my car is in direct sun light and hardly kept in the garage(I get trumpeted by my dad's new f150 and my moms escape). It's worse on the cubby compartment lid on the dash. I'm a bit of a profectionist when it comes to my cars appearance. My cars only 1 1/2 - 2 years old and I would think it should hold up better, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Armor all will only make this problem worse and realistically probably caused it in the first place. unlike your paint, any chemical that leaves a "protective" film on your interior plastics more often than not is harmful.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome :-/ I've never had this problem with my cobalt and I had that car for 5-6 years.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

A lot of the cobalt interior was solid colored plastic I believe, they wont fade as bad. A lot of the cruze trim pieces are painted plastic, the paint fades much easier with water, chemicals, and rub wear.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahh, makes sense.....any ideas on how to fix the fading issue?? Jw if possible


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Not particularly :/ There are some products that claim to restore that kind of stuff but its been my experience that none of them really work. From what I understand the only fool proof solution is replacement.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

If you are speaking of a whitish color, use rubbing alcohol on a clean rag. We use it on Cruzes all the time. And throw away the armor-all.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm with tracepk that armor stuff probably did more bad than good . Did it leave an oil residue behind by any chance ?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

tracepk said:


> A lot of the cruze trim pieces are painted plastic, the paint fades much easier with water, chemicals, and rub wear.


Really! Which pieces are painted and not molded in solid color? If you scuff one will it leave a different colored mark than the interior color?


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Mine started doing this the first few weeks I had it. Just use a good leather conditioner and it helps, something with UV protection.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I got some leather conditioner, I'll try that. My whole dash has discolored spots all over the place, by the gauge cluster panel, change cubby compartment and above the air bag/glove compartment....all on the dash, plus upper door panels. I'd hate to bring my car in and ask if they can replace my whole entire dash.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

pics?


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Howl fully that works. Just make sure it's not armorall lol. Mine took a few applications but it seems to be lasting.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I'd hate to bring my car in and ask if they can replace my whole entire dash.


They would not anyway. This type of damage would be considered environmental and not covered. Especially with the application of armorall, which is like oiling up a baby and putting it in the sun.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll try the leather conditioner. I'll try to take pics of it, there pretty faint yet. Just thought it was kinda odd, I have 53,xxx miles if that matters at all lol, but I do ALLOT of driving lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't use alc on the silver trim, I called myself prepping for a vinyl application and it took some paint off of it and left black showing.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, that's perhaps a way to get black instead of those silver plastic decorations. No, I'm not saying anybody should do that, just a thought as I would like black more than that silver.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Hey, that's perhaps a way to get black instead of those silver plastic decorations. No, I'm not saying anybody should do that, just a thought as I would like black more than that silver.


I was thinking that but the silver may have been a selling point in the 2 tone LS models. that all black LS wheel looks like crap w/o any contrasting color. I'm leaving it silver so it brighten whatever I paint it. I'm starting off with red but may end up with that gold off DYC.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

I think You're right.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

A bit of soap and water works awesome with a micro fibre , but not a lot of soap lol!!!!! And what he said ^ ..... Throw the armour all in the garbage that stuffs weak


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just dry wipe mine with a microfiber. I've never put anything on the dash in the 10 months I've owned it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That piano black gets too dirty for just a microfiber. Actually microfiber(in my case) sucks on that piano black, I found the sleeve from my fleece was more gentle and cleaned faster.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

It's on the top of the dash, the silver painted parts around the radio and shifter are still in good shape.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Start with a hot/warm water and a microfiber towel. Then gradually move up to more aggressive products. I always used maguiar interrior cleaner or turtle ice interior cleaner they both make the dash look like new after using them. Neither of them leave any residue and clean nicely.


----------

